# [EVDL] Sevcon programming



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So I have posted the 2 Sevcon PM controllers on eBay *without* the 
Etek motors, but one question about programming: I don't know if these 
have default settings or have be adjusted, and a buyer might want to 
change the settings.

According to retail sites "adjustments can be made using a handheld 
calibrator or via an RS232 connection to a computer running the Sevcon 
PCpaK diagnostic software." The calibrator is $250, and some places 
(e.g. robotics sites) rent them out, but how hard is it to get this 
PCpak software?


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<<<< I have the handheld calibrator, having purchased the PCpak system 
previously. I learned in the process that some controllers cannot be 
used with the PCpak software and adapter. I do not know how to 
determine which controllers cannot communicate, but I was offered to 
have my controller chip replaced/firmware upgraded by the Sevcon 
people. It would have added more cost and taken my vehicle out of 
service, so I declined that offer. >>>>

Did you choose to buy the handheld because the PCpak didn't work for 
your controller, and if so, what type of controller are you using?


Think more
Talk less
Become wise

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I started with the PCpak, failed and took the offer of the handheld controller as a replacement, rather than get a refund.

This controller is the Sevcon PowerPak SEM Series Motor Controller, but I don't have the direct part number handy. 48v for my Gizmo. I do have a copy of the PCpak users manual, if you would like it. I'm not sure if it's also available online, so if you can handle a 1.38 mb file as an attachment, it's yours.


------------------------------

Original Message: 12
Date: Tue, 10 Feb 2009 16:29:50 -0800
From: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Sevcon programming
To: [email protected]
Message-ID:
<[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1; DelSp="Yes";
format="flowed"

<<<< I have the handheld calibrator, having purchased the PCpak system 
previously. I learned in the process that some controllers cannot be 
used with the PCpak software and adapter. I do not know how to 
determine which controllers cannot communicate, but I was offered to 
have my controller chip replaced/firmware upgraded by the Sevcon 
people. It would have added more cost and taken my vehicle out of 
service, so I declined that offer. >>>>

Did you choose to buy the handheld because the PCpak didn't work for 
your controller, and if so, what type of controller are you using?


Think more
Talk less
Become wise


End of Original Message: 12
------------------------------



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> fred wrote:
> > I started with the PCpak, failed and took the offer of the handheld controller as a replacement, rather than get a refund.
> >
> > This controller is the Sevcon PowerPak SEM Series Motor Controller, but I don't have the direct part number handy. 48v for my Gizmo. I do have a copy of the PCpak users manual, if you would like it. I'm not sure if it's also available online, so if you can handle a 1.38 mb file as an attachment, it's yours.
> ...


----------

